# Powerbank für Laptop



## Behzad (20. August 2014)

*Powerbank für Laptop*

Hi Leute, ich will mir ein Powerbank für mein Laptop zulegen. Bin mir aber unsicher ob meine Konstellation so klappen kann. 
Ich hab selber einen Lenovo Yoga 13. Hatte ihn auch gleich geholt und der wurde sehr oft benutzt. Dementsprechend ist der Akku schon etwas ausgelutscht, was ja auch nervt.

Jetzt habe ich diesen Adapter und diese Powerbank geholt. 

An sich dachte ich müsste ja klappen. Aber wie ist das mit der Spannung???  Das Netzteil vom Laptop gibt 20V aus. Die Powerbank nur 12V. 

Meine konkreten Fragen:

1) Würde diese Konstellation gehen?
2) Wie oft könnte ich meinen Latop denn aufladen? (Notebook Akku 54Wh) 1x würde mir ja schon reichen^^

Danke


----------



## SimonG (20. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

Das Ding liefert 12 Volt und 2 Ampere.
Das macht 24 Watt. Schau mal nach, was auf dem Netzteil steht, aber ich fürchte 24 W sind zu wenig.


----------



## alfalfa (20. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, entsprechen 54 Wattstunden 7500 mAh, womit du mit der 15000 Powerbank theoretisch zweimal den Akku voll aufladen könntest.
Allerdings gibt das Ding nur 12V aus und du brauchst 20V. Damit wird dein Notebook sich nicht einschalten lassen und wahrscheinlich auch den Akku nicht laden.

Von daher kaufst du besser eine andere Powerbank, z.B. http://www.amazon.de/XTPower%C2%AE-MP-23000A-Powerbank-externer-hochleistungs/dp/B0096M814U
Da ist dann auch gleich der passende eckige Adapter dabei.
Ich bezweifle auch, dass der von dir genannte Adapter passt, weil er einen Innendurchmesser von 8,1 mm hat (laut Bild), während der größte Adapter deiner Powerbank einen Durchmesser von 6,3 mm hat.
Ich vermute, dass aus gutem Grund kein passender Adapter für Lenovo dabei ist (12V/20V)


----------



## Zwitschack (20. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

ich sage mal NEIN. Grund dafür sind die 20V, die das Yoga13 als Eingangsspannung haben wollen und auch haben sollten.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

Ein neuer Notebook-Akku sollte die bessere Investition sein, da du ja sonst mit einem externen Akku den internen Lädst, was relativ ineffektiv ist.


----------



## alfalfa (20. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Notebook-Akku sollte die bessere Investition sein, da du ja sonst mit einem externen Akku den internen Lädst, was relativ ineffektiv ist.



Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung, aber dazu müsste er das Notebook aufschrauben, denn der Akku ist bei diesem Gerät nicht einfach so herausnehmbar, sondern fest verbaut.


----------



## Behzad (20. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

naja den bekomm ich schon raus. Hab die Ram auch schon getauscht. Das sollte kein Ding sein. Nur habe keine originalen Akkus gefunden sonder bei Amazon einfach von einem einzigen Hersteller.

Danke erstmal für euren ganzen Antworten. Dann werde ich mir das ganze mal genauer überlegen...


----------



## Icephoen1x (21. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

Wie oft du aufladen kannst kannst du ausrechnen. Wenn deine powerbank 15000mAh bei 12V hat sind 180 Wh wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre. Wenn sich die Angabe auf die 5V bezieht sind es aber nur 75Wh.

Um damit den laptop zu laden bräuchtest du nen spannungsregler. Es ist da einfacher sich gleich ne passende powerbank zu kaufen. Von der leistung sollte es reichen um den laptop beim surfen/schreiben mit strom zu versorgen. Beim spielen wirds knapp.


----------



## Behzad (21. August 2014)

*AW: Powerbank für Laptop*

ja will sowas nur auf langen Trips haben damit ich beim Filme schauen auch nicht ins schwarze gucke


----------

